# Jet JJ 6CSX JOINTER?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Got a lead on a pristine jet jj6csx jointer for $399, good deal? Good jointer? Lists for 800+ on amazon. Going to see it in a couple hours so need fast opinions. Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Some may disagree, but no, I don't think it' much of a deal. The Jet is a very nice jointer, but it's essentially the same machine (from the same factory at one point) as the older Grizzly 1182's, Bridgewood, Sunhill, Woodtek, and others that sold new in the $400-$450 range as direct imports. Jet offers a good dealer network with dealer support and a solid warranty on a new machine....those are perks that an owner of a new machine enjoys and pays a premium for, but they don't apply to a used tool, so you shouldn't pay a penny for them. Most sold in the $550-$650 range a few years ago. $800 would be very high for new. IMO it's worth $225-$300 used....add a few bucks for condition, and I might stretch to $325ish, but at some price point a new jointer should enter the equation. 

You can get a new Grizzly G0654 for $425 (plus $79 s/h...$504 to your door) with a warranty and a built in mobile base.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I value your opinion Knotscot. This one has a rolling base. It also has hand wheels instead of the levers. Are you sure about the price of the jet because I can't find it anywhere online for less than 799. Including amazon and woodcraft. He also said he had extra blades and a device to align them.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought the price was good if the condition is good. As long as you don't need to replace the knives right off the bat, and you want a 6" jointer, seems like a decent enough deal. I googled around but didn't see much cheaper.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I passed. The jointer looked ok, not as clean as I imagined. I didn't feel like haggling. He also had a delta mortiser that I was going to try and bundle, but the lever seemed stiff. Funny Knotscott mentioned the grizzly, I was looking at that model before and if I am spending 400-500 range I may as well get, new with warranty. I would love an 8", but don't think there is room in my basement or bank account. The search continues.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you made the right decision in passing. I have that exact jointer and really like it however I can't see where they come up with todays price point for it. I dug out the receipt for mine and on 09/01/07 I paid $449.99 for mine and yes, it was brand new. There is no reason for that jointer to have almost doubled in price in just under 4½ years.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I passed. The jointer looked ok, not as clean as I imagined. I didn't feel like haggling. He also had a delta mortiser that I was going to try and bundle, but the lever seemed stiff. Funny Knotscott mentioned the grizzly, I was looking at that model before and if I am spending 400-500 range I may as well get, new with warranty. I would love an 8", but don't think there is room in my basement or bank account. The search continues.


I may be making the drive up to Muncy to pick up a 654 in a couple weeks. :smile:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

What's a 654? and whe is Muncy? Not Indiana? If so that is a haul for a jointer, not sure if I would do that even if it was free.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Grizzly. Muncy is in PA (IN is Muncie) and is where the retail showroom is. No wait or messing around with shipping (or dealing with damaged goods due to the average Baltimore shipping company employee's enthusiasm for doing their job well).


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

I am also looking for a jointer and strangely enough I just found this craigslist listing in my area.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/2836275321.html

I have a similar feeling to what knotscott is saying. If I cant get a used 6" jointer for $250-$300 I will probably buy a new Grizzly. I am a little undecided between the G0654 and the G0452P.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

OK I found a Bridgewood BW6R jointer on CL for $250 what say you my woodworking friends? He says it works perfectly. I asked him to email pics.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> OK I found a Bridgewood BW6R jointer on CL for $250 what say you my woodworking friends? He says it works perfectly. I asked him to email pics.


If in good shape, that'd be a go IMO. Basically the same jointer as the Jet, Griz 1182, Sunhill, Woodtek, and others. :thumbsup: Wilke Machinery might even still have some parts for it, but there's not much that can't be bought as an off the shelf item....bearings, motor, belt, pulleys, switch, etc.


----------

